# PH Hobbies Sound card for Shay



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a Spectrum 36 ton Shay. It has an old PH Hobbies Inc. Sound card in it, marked (SH) which think is for Shay. I believe it is a S4004 sound card? I was able to charge up the old battery, and it's holding at about 6volts.
It has two magnetic switches attached, which are either whistle or bell triggers? Would anyone have a installation manual for this sound card? I would like to see if it actually works? Thanks for reading Arnie.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Need a pix as there were several versions of the PH hobbies sound boards.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

does it look like the 4004 on this page?





__





P. H. Hobbies


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Need a pix as there were several versions of the PH hobbies sound boards.





Dan Pierce said:


> Need a pix as there were several versions of the PH hobbies sound boards.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, what was that supposed to mean?

Always read your post after posting is a good rule.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Need a pix as there were several versions of the PH hobbies sound boards.





Dan Pierce said:


> Need a pix as there were several versions of the PH hobbies sound boards.





Arnie Alksne said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased a Spectrum 36 ton Shay. It has an old PH Hobbies Inc. Sound card in it, marked (SH) which think is for Shay. I believe it is a S4004 sound card? I was able to charge up the old battery, and it's holding at about 6volts.
> It has two magnetic switches attached, which are either whistle or bell triggers? Would anyone have a installation manual for this sound card? I would like to see if it actually works? Thanks for reading Arnie.


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Here are a couple of pictures of my Shay found card. I thought I had sent them earlier today, but obviously I am not doing something right in the posting reply?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, now compare the pictures in the link I posted and tell me if the 4004 I have a picture of matches your unit.

Greg


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Arnie Alksne said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my Shay found card. I thought I had sent them earlier today, but obviously I am not doing something right in the posting reply?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Arnie, again a reply that is just a quote of another post.

Do not hit quote, click reply and then type and then post.

Greg


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi Greg, yes, my sound card looks the same, as close as I can tell, to the S4004 card you have posted except your picture shows a black tab in the center of the card with THM-6043 stamped on it, mine does not have that tab, and I can't see below the tab to see if mine is the same? All the items around the edges look the same.
Arnie


Greg Elmassian said:


> Arnie, again a reply that is just a quote of another post.
> 
> Do not hit quote, click reply and then type and then post.
> 
> Greg





Greg Elmassian said:


> Arnie, again a reply that is just a quote of another post.
> 
> Do not hit quote, click reply and then type and then post.
> 
> Greg





Greg Elmassian said:


> Arnie, again a reply that is just a quote of another post.
> 
> Do not hit quote, click reply and then type and then post.
> 
> Greg





Greg Elmassian said:


> Arnie, again a reply that is just a quote of another post.
> 
> Do not hit quote, click reply and then type and then post.
> 
> Greg


Every time I hit reply it goes to quote?


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Everytime I hit reply it jumps to quote?


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi Greg, I'll try again? Yes, my sound board is pretty well the same as the S4004, except your picture shows a black tab in the center, which I can't see by to compare the components underneath. Mine sound card does not have that black tab?
Arnie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That black tab is a clip on heatsink for the LM317T voltage regulator. They get hot easily. Would not be a bad add-on for your board.

go back to my page, you will find a connection diagram for the 4004 on that page now.

Send me your email, I have a pdf "manual" that might help also... not great but some more help.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Arnie Alksne said:


> Everytime I hit reply it jumps to quote?


"Reply" button at the bottom of a post quotes your whole post (like this did.)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a reply box at the bottom of the whole thread with a "Post Reply" in a BLUE button that does not quote your post.

If you highlight a sentence it will pop up a "Quote or Reply" pair. Reply has the same effect - it opens a reply box with your highlighted text in a Quote pair. Select "Quote" and it saves the text for later - to be inserted as a Quote in a future reply.

Confusing, right?


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi Greg, I found the hook up diagram on your website, thank you that will help. My gmail address is:
[email protected]
Thanks so much for your help. Arnie


----------



## Arnie Alksne (Jan 21, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> There's a reply box at the bottom of the whole thread with a "Post Reply" in a BLUE button that does not quote your post.
> 
> If you highlight a sentence it will pop up a "Quote or Reply" pair. Reply has the same effect - it opens a reply box with your highlighted text in a Quote pair. Select "Quote" and it saves the text for later - to be inserted as a Quote in a future reply.
> 
> Confusing, right?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

email sent with the "manual", best of luck!

Greg


----------

